# Eclipse Maven Support



## PollerJava (4. Nov 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich bin in einer Session auf der wjax gesessen und war verblüfft, wie das Eclipse (STS) des Vortragenden auf dependency Änderungen in der  reagierte. Ich verwende Eclipse MIT dem m2e plugin und muss immer MIT mvn eclipse:eclipse und project refresh arbeiten, damit ich neue dependencies ins Projekt bekomme.
Was muss ich da machen, damit das bei mir auch so funkt?
vielen dank.
Poller


----------



## PollerJava (5. Nov 2014)

Hat da niemand eine Idee was ich da machen muss - Wie macht ihr das?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## EasyEagle (5. Nov 2014)

Hallo PollerJava,
 ich hab dein Thema hier abonniert, weil mich das auch interessieren würde.

Eine mögliche Idee hätte ich vielleicht:
Ich hab bei mir im Eclipse unter "Project" ein Häckchen bei "Build automatically".
Damit wird bei jedem speichern der Workspace neu gebaut.
Wenn ich eine neue Dependency in der POM speicher, dann ist danach die entsprechende jar da.
Vielleicht liegts daran?


----------



## dzim (5. Nov 2014)

Na das würde mich auch glatt interessieren. Aber vielleicht schreibst du den Kollegen einfach mal an. Die meisten Devs sind doch recht informativ, was so etwas angeht.
Eventuell musst du halt speziell STS nehmen, dass es so gut klappt... Wer weiss...


----------



## PollerJava (6. Nov 2014)

Also ich habs selber hinbekommen, STS runtergeleaden, dann einfach in meiner POM angegeben, dass das Projekt Maven und Spring nature hat, mvn eclipse:eclipse ausgeführt.

Dann muss man leider in Eclipse noch Maven -> Update Projekt machen.
Danach gibt es einen Folder "Maven Dependencies" aber die JARs sind auch extra im Projekt außerhalb des "Maven Dependency" Folders - da hab ich noch nichts gefunden wie ich das Automatisieren könnte.
Danach gehts -> dependency weg -> jar weg und umgekehrt


----------

